# GT: Game 13- Clippers vs Pacers 11/27



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Sun Nov 27
12:30 PM
TV: NBATV
</center>


----------



## Botchla

at least the pacers don't have speedy point guard, in all our loses it seems that they have fast point guards or get a lot of fastbreaks. i feel we could get this win, just do what the hawks did. but in that game sarunas had a bad shooting game, that guy worries me a bit.


----------



## qross1fan

Sarunas is pretty quick, need to slow him down, but again, i expect another loss here unless Kaman plays great in the post, and Wilcox as well . . we can not win with one post presence in the damn game (Brand), Kaman's inconsistent, Wilcox we all know, McCarty is a chucker, N'Dong(if active) is too weak, Singleton never plays. Brand needs to play 40+ min or i expect a tough loss


----------



## Weasel

I think the Clippers can win this game but it will be tough. Artest might miss the game with a wrist injury but he did say he hoped to play against the Clippers. The Pacers are weak at center so Kaman needs to do well and not get into foul trouble. Pacers are a good team with good players. The Clippers can't afford to lose 2 in a row but also the Pacers can't afford losing 2 in a row. The game will probably come down to the wire with one key possession.


----------



## alexander

Rebraca will be missed


----------



## Unique

Tough luck with Rebreaca seems like alot of that has been going around the league (iregular heartbeat) Im going to have to give this one to the Pacers i see Oneal going off ...Tinsely will be big in this one as well, But it will me a tough one so it can go either way.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

On a completely unrelated note I just saw Jeff Foster and Scott Pollard at the restaurant I was eating at about 30 minutes ago. Pollard was rocking the beard with some purple shades while Foster was wearing a suit. They were some tall *** dudes I'll say that much.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

I believed the clippers could win this game. The pacers don't run as much as the nuggets, they're more of a half court team. Now if Artest doesn't play it is going to be much easier. Remember the clippers manhandled them last year without artest. They also have being playing well at home, except for last game against toronto.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219894


----------



## qross1fan

With Rebraca out, Clips have absolutely no post presence besides EB, and that being the case, when JO's in and EB's sitting, i expect JO to get the ball and just own Wilcox or McCarty in the post. 

EB and JO might be the match up to look for, but IMO tinsley vs cassell will determine the winner. Both these PG's need to get everyone involved and not look to score or start runs. that being said, Cass vs Tinsley is the Key Match-Up imo. 

anyways my prediction: 
Pacers: 104
Clippers: 97


----------



## Darth Bryant

Would have been nice going into this game with a recent win fulling the team with confidence. Hopefully they can crack down on defense and prevent the easy back door baskets that Indaina uses often. No artest would make it easyer, but I think he will play. Wilcox will have to be productive and Mobley will need to stop making stupid decisions in the fourth. Nuggets are good, but Indiana is MUCH better. The way I see it a loss isn't an option, Clippers cant go into this tough road trip 0-2, especally since it's the first tough road trip of the season. They have to show the NBA that they aren't one of the best in the west right now because they had an easy opening ten games. Hopefully Cassell can step up.

Going to be one hell of a game.


----------



## Darth Bryant

By the way, is this game only on NBA TV? Cause damn that really sucks if it is.. I was looking forward to watching it.


----------



## DaFranchise

You better get NBA TV!! Just read in the paper that Dunleavy and the team went over the Nuggets game film and they have addressed their mistakes from that game. Indiana has been struggling lately. Lets not forget that they lost to the ATL at home. I see the Clips bouncing back with an impressive victory.


----------



## Weasel

Artest as reported should play today.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

I can't believed they didn't put this game on tv. Last year the televised the majority of sundays game and i don't know what's the reason for them not showing this game. Talked about getting respect from the media, how about from the damn television executives. I mean who the f..k wants to watch golf, or racing on fox anyway.


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips 92
Pacers 91

this is a tough game to figure.
No Rebraca. questionable Artest.
Matchup is ideal for both teams. kind of mirror each other.
i expect a tight game. If the clips have mental breakdowns on offense like Friday.. then Pacers grab it. but if the Clips play with energy and focus.. they could win easy.


----------



## Darth Bryant

God Im so tempted to order NBA tv... lol. But im unsure if just one game is worth it, normally the games on NBA tv I could careless about. Ah, I guess its radio and yahoo score board.


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> On a completely unrelated note I just saw Jeff Foster and *Scott Pollard at the restauran*t I was eating at about 30 minutes ago. Pollard was rocking the beard with some purple shades while Foster was wearing a suit. They were some tall *** dudes I'll say that much.


lol where u the one who poisoned him? accordin to Lawler he won't play due to food poisoning


----------



## RhettO

Does anybody else have NBATV? I have it, but it isn't playing. It'll play for a minute, but it stops. All the other channels work fine. I'm thinking maybe it has something to do with rights to broadcast the game or something, but I hope I'm wrong. I hope it clears up.


----------



## qross1fan

Pacers Start Unit:
Artest, Croshere, O'Neal, Jackson, Tinsley

Clippers Starting Unit:
Maggette, Brand, Kaman, Mobley, Cassell


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

:curse: :curse: :curse: what the **** 


whats with these Sunday games not being on T.V :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman loses the tip . . . O'neal in the post and he scores . .2-0


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses a 10 footer; Kaman tips ito ut to him and Brand scores . 2-2


----------



## qross1fan

Artest misses, Kaman rebounds, Sam brings it up . .Sam misses but gets fouled . . Sam shooting two


----------



## RhettO

Dammit, what the hell! I was going to go to this game, but decided not to since I could relax and watch it on the couch! Now NbaTV ain't working! BLARG!


----------



## qross1fan

ET hits the first . . hits second . . 4-2 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

RhettO said:


> Dammit, what the hell! I was going to go to this game, but decided not to since I could relax and watch it on the couch! Now NbaTV ain't working! BLARG!


 u better go 

Missed, Sam Rebounds, Maggs hits a three . 7-2 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman rebounds, Sam pushes it, Mobley hits a jumper 9-2 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out Indy . . now this sounds like a good start . .unlike the last two games


----------



## qross1fan

Jackson hits a two over EB . .9-4 Clips


----------



## RhettO

qrich's game threads are just like watching the game anyway.


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on EB . . . Artest gets fouled by Kaman . . .Artest hits the first, 9-5 Clips, Brand pulls down the rebound with the 2nd miss ..Foul on artest


----------



## qross1fan

Cass brings it up . . Maggs hits an 18 footer . .11-5 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Artest misses a three .. Maggs misses a lay-up on the other end . .. 20 Second Time Out Clips off a loose ball which they recovered on the ground


----------



## Starbury03

What idiot blacked out this game in Southern California, you only suppose to do that if it's on another channel. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

missed 8 footer; Tinsley brings it up, JO misses, Jackson takes the long rebound, Tinsley hits a three . .11-8 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman shooting two . . Kaman hits the first, 12-8 . .misses the second; JO rebounds, Tinsley has it, Jackson drives and scores. 12-10 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Cass hits a 8 footer; 14-10 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Jackson misses a 20 footer; Kaman rebounds; Sam brings it up to Mobley; Brand in the paint, hits it . .16-10 LA


----------



## qross1fan

KAMAN blocks JO and CLipper ball


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell hits an 8 footer; 18-10 Clips; 20 Second time out Indy


----------



## qross1fan

SJax scores again . .18-12 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Brand in n out 15 footer; Tinsley pushes it; SJax gets fouled and will shoot two . . .


----------



## qross1fan

SJax hits both; 18-14 ... Maggs lays it up and in . .20-14


----------



## qross1fan

O'neal in the post . . Artest misses a 3 . . EB gets his fourth rebound, Sam brings it up . . Sam misses a 9 footer . . O'neal rebounds . . .Artest has it. . . Tinsley misses a three, Kaman rebounds, Kaman gets fouled from 4 feet and makes the shot AND 1. .22-14


----------



## qross1fan

Frederick Jones and Granger check in for Croshere and Artest, Ross checks in for C. Mobley

Kaman's FT is good . 23-14


----------



## qross1fan

JO didn't get a jam and two fouls on Kaman . . . .JO shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

JO hits the first ..Wilcox in for Kaman . . Sarunas checks in for Indy . . JO misses the second, loose ball foul on Wilcox :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

23-15 ... Illegal Defense on Clips . .

Sarunas hits the Tech . .23-16 Clips

Clips take the pass . . . Sam to Ross, back to Sam, Wilcox shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox hits the first . .24-16 hits second . .25-16

(according to Lawler, Livvy was working out before the game with the team)

Pacers hit it ..25-18 . .Sam FT line jumper . .27-18 . . Foul on Maggs


----------



## qross1fan

Granger hits both . .27-20

Wilcox hits a 5 footer 29-20


----------



## qross1fan

Jackson misses a three; Maggs rebounds it; Sam passes too high for Wilcox . .2:25 left in the first, Time Out on the court


----------



## qross1fan

Sarunas hits a three . .29-23 Clips . . . Wilcox turns it over . .Artest drives and scores . .29-25 . . Another turnover ..Fred Jones scores ..29-27


----------



## qross1fan

EB and 1 over Granger ..31-27 . . . Harrison checks in for Indy . .32-27


----------



## qross1fan

Artest hits over Maggs . . 32-29 Clips ... Brand misses, Harrison rebounds; Jones brings it up; Harrison misses; Wilcox rebounds; Sam brings it up; Sam misses a 14 footer and loose ball foul on the Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in for ET

never mind

Sarunas hits the first . . 32-30 . . hits second . .32-31 . . bad way to end the first


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing in for Cass, Mobley's in for Maggs

Ross misses a 20 footer; Granger steps out of bounds; Ross hits a shot finally . .34-31


----------



## qross1fan

Artest misses; EB gets his 5th board; Ewing brings it up, Mobley misses a 20 footer; Harrison rebounds; Sarunas brings it up; Jones misses a 20 footer; Wilcox rebounds; Brand misses a jumper; Harrison pulls it down; Jones scores; 34-33


----------



## Free Arsenal

I ate a cookie, and wished EB comes back..


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman checks in for Brand, Croshere in for Granger, Kaman scores; 36-33


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman blocks it? Ewing pushes it up and turns it over :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Jones misses a 18 footer; Ewing rebounds; Kaman in the post, Misses; Crosher's fouled by Ross . . . time out on the court . . 8:35 left in the half, Clips with a 36-33 lead


----------



## Free Arsenal

Eat the popcorn holmes!


----------



## qross1fan

Croshere makes the first; 36-34 . . . hits second; 36-35


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul; Bad play Ewing :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Harrison misses; Q rebounds, Ross misses; loose ball foul on Harrison


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty and Maggs check in for Wilcox and Ross

In N Out Mobley; harrison rebounds; Tinsley brings it up; Tinsley scores and Pacers take the lead; 37-36


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman scores; 38-37 Clips back on top


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley scores over Ewing; 39-38 Indy

Mobley misses over Tinsley; Harrison rebounds; Tinsley brings it up; Artest hits it; 41-38 Indy


----------



## qross1fan

Illegal Defense on Indiana . . . Jackson and JO in for Harrison and Artest

Maggs hits the tech; 41-39


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing misses a 20 footer; O'Neal rebounds; Tinsley hits it; 43-39


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses; Maggs rebounds; Maggs hits a shot; 43-41 Indy


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley misses; Maggs rebounds and pushes it; Maggs hits a three! BINGOOOO 44-43


----------



## qross1fan

Clips up and i dont know wth happaned with the broadcast


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Once Again:*

Once again we are being EXPOSED ... weak at the PG position !!!!! Do we have anyone other than Ewing to relieve Cassell (who, by the way, ain't doing too much)?

Once again ... if it wasn't for MAGGETTE ... where would we be? For someone whose fans are constantly trying to get rid of him ... HE COMES TO PLAY. HE'S NOT PERFECT (WHO IS), but he keeps our butt in the game, in every game he's played it.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Once Again:*

Illegal Defense on the Clipps now . . . 

Crosher misses the Tech; Jump Ball between Cassell and JO


----------



## Free Arsenal

Make the shots! :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Once Again:*

Indiana ball with 5 on the 24 . . no clu whats happaneing . .McCarty rebounds . . . Kaman hits it? 46-43 Clips; Maggs takes it and pushes it; Mobley misses a three; Kaman rbeounds and gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Once Again:*

Kaman hits it; Brand in for Walter; Kaman hits both; 48-43 . . .


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Once Again:*

Loose ball foul on the Clips . . . .time out on the court . .2:53 left in the half


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Once Again:*

Tinsley hits it; 48-45 . . Jackson blocks Kaman; Tinsley misses a three; JO rebounds; 

wth radio shut off :|


----------



## Dynasty Raider

This is a game that REALLY should be televised.

What ... they can't change the schedules once set? They should reserve the right to do that!!!

Darn it ...


Cassell is doing something now. I wonder, if he himself determines when he's going to turn it on? I know he's said that his first priority is to get everyone else involved, but that doesn't explain why he takes bad shots. Anyway ... he's looking better so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I take it back ... Sam is still doing his "ill advised" thing.


----------



## clipset

Dynasty Raider said:


> This is a game that REALLY should be televised.


Its on NBATV


----------



## Dynasty Raider

clipset said:


> Its on NBATV


Thanks ... I know. But, I won't invest in it because I read about tooo many complaints about it here. It doesn't seem to be too dependable for the money.

Which is why I really appreciate qrich's play-by-play and listening to the radio, which doesn't help me much. I'm a visual person --- gotta see it.

Welcome to the community clipset ... hope you'll hang around.


----------



## qross1fan

wow Kaman 10/6 with 3 blocks already


----------



## Free Arsenal

Man we've got to win this game...


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets fouled right away . . .Clips up 56-47


----------



## qross1fan

he hit both FT's . . . **


Foul on Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

Clips up 56-48 . . . Artest blocks someone . . Jackson brings it up to Tinsley, O'Neal hits a shot. 56-50 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses; Tinsley pushes it; Artest misses; Kaman rebounds; Jackson htis a three; 56-53


----------



## qross1fan

20 Second time out Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Brand turns it over, Tinsley turns it over, Brand scores; 58-53 Clips . .


----------



## qross1fan

58-55 . . Clips up . . . Brand misses a 15 footer; Kaman rebounds it but loses it


----------



## qross1fan

Croshere hits a three and a tie game ..58-58


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Mobley's been quiet ...


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley gets fouled; Shooting two . . . hits the first; 59-58 60-58 . . hits both . . . JO scores; 60-62


----------



## qross1fan

60-60 my bad


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley loses it then gets it back . . .

LMAO @ Lawler calling Carlisle Jim Carrey


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses, Tinsley rebounds, Jackson misses a three; Kaman rebounds; Artest steals it; O'Neal drives and GETS IT BLOCKED BY BRAND . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Turnovered by Clips . . . Brand rebounds; Maggs AND ONE!!! 62-60


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses the FT, time Out Indy


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley misses; Artest tips it in and gets fouled . .62-62


----------



## qross1fan

Artest misses; Kaman rebounds and scores; Indy scores; 64-62


----------



## qross1fan

Jump Ball . . . not sure who it is . . .Brand controls it . . .Maggs misses; Croshere rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Artest drives and a foul on Maggs, non-shooting


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Cassell is KILLING US .

WHAT!!???? SINGLETON IN???? I don't believe it.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton checks in for no clue who

Artest vs Singleton . . . Artest looses it, Mobley takes it . . Brand's fouled by Granger


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits the first . . .EB makes the second . . .64-64


----------



## qross1fan

O'Neal loses it, Sam brings it up . . Singleton SCORES! 66-64


----------



## qross1fan

Clips up two . . Tinsley brings it up . . Tinsley misses; Singleton rebounds, Cass brings it up, Mobley throws it away; O'Neal gets it . . . Artest hits a three; 67-66 Indy


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Artest from deep!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Shaun MUST come back SOONER rather than later ... CASSELL IS KILLING US. He can't possibly be tired this early in the season, can he.

ON a positive note ... Singleton comes in rebounds, scores, rebounds but kicks out to Cassell who misses the basket.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in . . along with Mobley, Kaman, Brand and Singleton


----------



## qross1fan

Artest with a jumper; 69-66 Indy


----------



## Dynasty Raider

PacersguyUSA said:


> Artest from deep!


And he did that over Brand, I think.


----------



## qross1fan

Artest pokes it away from Brand . . .Ewing has it . . Kaman scores! 69-68


----------



## qross1fan

O'neal AND ONE . . 71-68


----------



## qross1fan

JO misses; 71-68 . .EB42 Rebounds . . . Kaman loses it . . Jackson misses; Kaman gets his 11th rebound; Ewing brings it up . . Brand gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

thats the fourth foul on Jermaine

Harrison replaces him . . Brand swishes his first . .71-69 . .Wilcox is in for Kaman who has 3 fouls . . Brand's 2nd FT is good . 71-70


----------



## qross1fan

Brand knocks it away from Artest .... Maggs checks in for Brand . . .Wilcox with a rebound . . Ewing brings it up . . . Jackson takes it from Maggs . . . Ewing fouls Jackson who'll be shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Sjax makes the first ..72-70 . .and second . .73-70 Indy


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Singleton and Wilcox on the floor at the same time --- Wilcox rebounds kicks to Ewing who misses. Rebounded by SJax.

73/70 -- Indy.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton's tip doesn't go, he goes for it again and it goes out . .Ross checks in for Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

Jones 20 footer is no good and the third is over


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Rebound Wilcox ... time expires ... end of third.

73/70 Indy


----------



## Darth Bryant

This sucks I cant even get the progressive radio link to work. And I got no AM stero in my house. Yahoo is so boring.


----------



## qross1fan

third foul on Maggs for reaching in


----------



## qross1fan

75-70 Indy . . and the 4th foul on Maggs . . offensive


----------



## qross1fan

77-70 Indy . . . Jam by some Pacer . . . Ewing brings it up . . Wilcox gets fouled by Harrison, non-shooting


----------



## Dynasty Raider

fourth foul on Maggette.

ARTEST HAS TAKEN OVER ... He just slammed a dunk. He got that 4th on Corey.


----------



## M-Blade

We've collapsed for the second straight game in the 3rd quarter... I just hope we can mount a comeback in the 4th but with the our amazing turnover rate it doesn't seem too hopeful.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand in for Maggs . . . Ewing's 20 footer is in n out . . Jones rebounds . . .Croshere misses a 3 . . Wilcox rebounds . . Ewing brings it up . . Singleton has it back to Ewing. . Ross back to Ewing . . . Brand in the post, misses a 16 footer, Croshere pulls it down . . Sarunas turns it over


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton drives and is shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton's first one is good . .77-71 . . Mobley's in for Ross . . . Singleton's 2nd attempt is perfect ..77-72 Indy


----------



## qross1fan

Artest airs but Croshere tips it in . .79-72 Indy


----------



## qross1fan

EWING straight away . .79-75


----------



## qross1fan

Brand takes it away . . Brand gets fouled . . non-shooting


----------



## qross1fan

time out on the floor . . 8:41 left


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> Brand takes it away . . Brand gets fouled . . non-shooting


 Elton's shooting a clear basket FT . . hits it . .79-76 and Clip ball

EDIT: Post 2,000 :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing misses a three . . . . O'Neal rebounds . . .Croshere hits a three ..82-76 . .C'Mon D


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Time out ... Now, if Cassell doesn't talk his way back into the game we stand a chance.

Wilcox, Singleton, Brand in.

79/76 Indy


Ewing missed, Croshere hit.

82/75 Indy


----------



## qross1fan

O'Neal takes the rebound after a Wilcox miss . . .Artest hits a three . .85-76 . . . . why is Ewing in and not Sam? . . . Ewing hits a jumper . .85-78


----------



## qross1fan

Crosher ANOTHER three .88-78 . .time out Dunleavy


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DAMN --- ARTEST FOR THREE. Another 3

We were within 3, now Indy up by 10!!!!!

We have no PG ... Ewing too young and inexperienced; Cassell is apparently too old. 


Come in Shaun!!!! We need you.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman's in . . Singleton's three is in n out . .O'Neal rebounds . .where the f is EB?


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley misses. Singleton rebounds . .Ewing pushes it . . . Cass and Maggs ready to check in . . .EB drives and scores . .88-80


----------



## qross1fan

Croshere rebounds . .O'Neal gets fouled by Kaman


----------



## qross1fan

O'neal FT line jumper . .92-80


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rebounds . .Kaman scores . .92-82


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley misses . . Brand scores ..92-84 . .


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a block . .Maggs brings it up . . . . Maggs misses, Brand gets it and loses it . . Jackson takes it . . . Time Out Indy . . . just under 4 min left


----------



## qross1fan

Granger misses a three . . Kaman rebounds .... foul on Granger . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses with 2 on the 24 . . .O'Neal another rebound . . . O'Neal misss . . Mobley rebounds . . .Mobley drives and scores!!!!! 92-86


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rebounds . .Granger steals and misses . . Gets it back . . . Jackson misses a three . Clipper bal


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman scores!! 92-88 Indy


----------



## qross1fan

8-0 Clipper run . . time out Indy


----------



## qross1fan

1:37 left . .now we need to play some D . . . Croshere drives and a shot clock violation!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Fasten Those Seat Belts ....


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley scores!!!!!!!!!!!!! 92-90


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley gets it blocked but a foul on Sam . . :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Tinsley shooting two . .a minute left . .first FT is good . . .Granger's in . . . Tinsley's 2nd is good . .94-90


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits a 20 footer!! 94-92 . ..


----------



## qross1fan

Jackson misses a three . .O'Neal gets a rebound . .g'damn . . .cmon D . . . Indy Time Out . . . 4 seconds seperate the shot clock and game clock


----------



## Dynasty Raider

oh me o mi ...

:13 left in the game

94/92 Indy

Indy has ball after :20 time out ...


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton's in for D . . . Tinsley misses . . another offensive rebound . . . god damn . . .


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Croshere just rebounded our chance, got fouled and has just slammed the door on us ..


Well ... it was a lot closer than I thought.


----------



## qross1fan

Crosher shooting two . . . hits the first . . . 95-92 . . . hits both . . 96-92 . . . 4 seconds to go


----------



## qross1fan

foul rigth away . . Ron shooting two . . . .


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Thanks 'qrich'. 


Good play calling as usual.

9/4 records and we should have won both this and the Denver game. 

I BLAME CASSELL.


----------



## qross1fan

Dynasty Raider said:


> Thanks 'qrich'.
> 
> 
> Good play calling as usual.
> 
> 9/4 records and we should have won both this and the Denver game.
> 
> I BLAME CASSELL.


cassell? i blame our interior D . . . no boxing out


----------



## PacersguyUSA

The Clippers got Croshere'D tonight.


----------



## M-Blade

I guess we didn't too badly considering Indiana had 14 more shot attempts... 
...ok there's no way to spin it nicely... we lost a game we should've won because of a very sloppy 3rd quarter peformance.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

im glad i didnt watch this game i would be as pissed as i was after the Nugget game

and yes we should have won BOTH THESE GAMES



now....lets see how Sam and Cuttino make the team bounce back after 2 consecutive

losses, they shouldnt allow a longer streak than that......

and if they do.....we are in trouble.......... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

PacersguyUSA said:


> The Clippers got Croshere'D tonight.


Don't forget Artest and O'Neal. But, at least we got to look at Singleton and Dunleavy is reminded WHAT he's wasting over there on the bench.

Now .. if we could just get Shaun healthy, we can get back to our game. Ewing had an OK game, but we need someone that can lead when Cassell have what I'm going to call "ill-advised" moments. 

Oh well ... I didn't really believe we could win this one, so we do come alot closer than I thought.


----------



## M-Blade

ElMarroAfamado said:


> now....lets see how Sam and Cuttino make the team bounce back after 2 consecutive
> 
> losses, they shouldnt allow a longer streak than that......
> 
> and if they do.....we are in trouble.......... :curse: :curse: :curse:


As long as the Clips can learn from their mistakes from the past two games I think we have a very good chance of winning Tuesday's game against T-Wolves... besides, the last thing we need is to play Cleveland twice in a row on a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> Thanks 'qrich'.
> 
> 
> Good play calling as usual.
> 
> 9/4 records and we should have won both this and the Denver game.
> 
> I BLAME CASSELL.



I couldnt watch anything but the yahoo play calling and Qrichs.. But it seems like Cassell was a non-factor in the second half of the game and didn't do much to get the offense going. Kaman was also neglected as he was having a monsterous game but instead of continuing to feed him the ball while he was hot we started setting for outside jumpers again. 

Mobley had a pretty annoumous night when all things are considered. I'd say it just wasn't a good performance by 3 of our starters that cost this game. Defense was stagnant at points as well. Just not a very pretty game at all.

Going 0-2 on our first challenging road trip is less than encouraging. And with the Clippers next opponent being the T'wolves, who just won 4 out of thier last five games against some really solid teams like the Wizards, Bucks and Cavs... We could be looking at an 0-3 road trip. Not at all what I expected.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

How did Elton do tonight ... did he continue with his double-doubles? It didn't sound like it.


----------



## Auggie

Dynasty Raider said:


> How did Elton do tonight ... did he continue with his double-doubles? It didn't sound like it.


brand had a (tied with artest) game high 22 p and 10 rebs, and 5 assists, 2 steals and 2 blocks


----------



## Dynasty Raider

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I couldnt watch anything but the yahoo play calling and Qrichs.. But it seems like Cassell was a non-factor in the second half of the game and didn't do much to get the offense going. Kaman was also neglected as he was having a monsterous game but instead of continuing to feed him the ball while he was hot we started setting for outside jumpers again.
> 
> Mobley had a pretty annoumous night when all things are considered. I'd say it just wasn't a good performance by 3 of our starters that cost this game. Defense was stagnant at points as well. Just not a very pretty game at all.
> 
> Going 0-2 on our first challenging road trip is less than encouraging. And with the Clippers next opponent being the T'wolves, who just won 4 out of thier last five games against some really solid teams like the Wizards, Bucks and Cavs... We could be looking at an 0-3 road trip. Not at all what I expected.


Good summary ... We got away from Kaman and our game BECAUSE of Cassell having his moment and having to sit because of it. We had no exprienced PG out there and the guys were just free-lancing, IMO. Even the coach, who had no intention of playing Singleton but he threw him in and he did a pretty decent ob.

I hope Cassell is not hiding some injury or a relapse from last year's injury. He could be just trying to hang on until Shaun reports. I have no idea why Mobley has so many lapses.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Indystarza said:


> brand had a (tied with artest) game high 22 p and 10 rebs, and 5 assists, 2 steals and 2 blocks


Thanks ... that's good. He and Artest cancelled each other out.

We've got to somehow get more of the Clipper games televised. Even if not for the Clippers, I thought ATLEAST they televise because of the Pacers.

Geez ....


----------



## Weasel

Looks like last game the lead was given away in the 3rd. Dunleavy must really be ticked off because again the Clippers had a better shooting and rebounding and they lost. Looking at the numbers those TO' s hurt again, seeing that again the Clippers had more TO's than assists. At least Kaman had a good game which he should have had. These games that the Clippers lose really show how much they need Livingston back.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good game guys, even though we won, your team looked good, and had the heart to almost come back and tie it up...

I hope Livingston comes back soon, you are much more dangerous with him in the lineup....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

BTW great game thread, every1 has been repped.......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

:curse: :curse: :curse: man i really really really really hope we can bounce back after this win against the Wolves.....

if not....this can be the beggining of something horrible...  


and man if we didnt turn it over sooooo much , we would be soo much better

there are stupid turnovers, or turnovers at crucial moments, we really need to cut down on them

and increase our rebounding and defensive intensity and know what plays to run and MAAAN

it seems as if Sam has a bad game, the team doesnt do so well......


when we fix these problems, then maybe we can hang with the big boys...until then

im try and stay optimistic....

GO CLIPPERS

against the Wolves, is it me or does KG and/or Troy Hudson like never miss against the Clips??

hahah :curse:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Another tough loss for the Clippers. They'll end their two game losing streak when they play their next game.


----------



## jcwla

Yeah, one way or another at the end of the next game they won't be on a 2-game losing streak!

More on my blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/jcwla17


----------



## Weasel

Too bad the "Tru Warier" had to play tonight....


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Too bad the "Tru Warier" had to play tonight....



God that guy is nuts... But he sure is good.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*OT: Hollywood Christmas Parade ...*

Just thought I'd mention that after the Pacer game today, Cuttino and Shaun were riding in the Hollywood parade. Cuttino said, "We took a tough one today, but it's OK. We go on the road tonight". The first thing that came to mine --- WE suffer, while they know there are 82 games to play. They have learned to take it as a business and not live and die with each game. So .... I'm going to try and remember that ... there are EIGHTY-TWO GAMES in this season. We've only played THIRTEEN.

Both Cat and Shaun were dressed in black coats and black skull caps ontop a red/White classic T-Bird --- looking classy.


----------



## Weasel

Not sure if this was mentioned but Rebraca was in attendance at the game.


----------



## 14HipClip

Before i bury this game...

Pacers triple teamed EB in the second half. EB had no open shot, no open lanes to the hoop, had 6 hands around his body or near his BALLS. Pacers had a great 2nd half adjustment and the Clips couldn't counter that. The Clips tried to force the action to EB with no flow.. so the game became stagnant and 3 players just stood around at a time the team needed more motion and ball movement...

Okay.. i'm certain the next time we meet them in Indiana the results will/better be different.

2 game losing streak needs to end here.
Opponents are learning the formula.. stop EB and you can stop the Clips...
double, triple or quadruple Elton and then let the others beat you.

EB is MVP for the Clips and everyone knows it.
EB is an All-Star this season.
l
rip G13


----------



## TheClipSHow11

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Going 0-2 on our first challenging road trip is less than encouraging. And with the Clippers next opponent being the T'wolves, who just won 4 out of thier last five games against some really solid teams like the Wizards, Bucks and Cavs... We could be looking at an 0-3 road trip. Not at all what I expected.


Wasn't the Indy game at home? We just need to keep playing hard. 82 game season - relax and enjoy it - don't ***** every time you lose. We should be able to pull one out tonight or tomorrow night.


----------

